

Ghost Will Take Your Boring Blog To The Next Astral Plane - gregpurtell
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/07/ghost-will-take-your-boring-blog-to-the-next-astral-plane/

======
groundCode
well, we do need a great Javascript based blogging engine.

